# White Smoke at Cold Start



## goldenes (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a 95 Altima 4 CYL, and it emits some white smoke at cold start and for the first 5 minutes of driving. What is causing this? Are there easy cures? Thanks!


----------



## Corradoslc7 (May 4, 2007)

Usually white smoke coming out of the exhuast at start up is due to coolant entering the combustion chamber and being burned off. The cause could be a cracked head or a leaking head gasket, not easily fixed.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

it could also be water getting in to the cumbustion chamber cuz i know if had it happen to one of my cars when i hit a puddle i got in through my intake


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

Could just be the car being cold....


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

sometimes it is but usually it isnt smokey if it dissapears after about a foot or soo thats jus the carbut if its smoke and it rises then its an internal problem


----------

